# Feeding a new mum



## Helicopter (Aug 23, 2014)

My little mare presented me with a sweet baby before I had time to start worrying too much. How good was that.

Any tips on feeding the new mother?


----------



## chandab (Aug 23, 2014)

How tall is she? build? What has she been getting up til now?

Generally, a good mare/foal (or growth) feed along with good hay and/or pasture is recommended for lactating mares, but you don't want to switch her over too quickly from what she is used to.

And, you can post a "baby announcement" without pictures, even if you came to ask for feeding recommendations.


----------



##  (Aug 23, 2014)

When did baby arrive? And yes, PICTURES PLEASE!!!

Please let us know what she's been eating up to now, how old baby is, and a picture of her from the side right down at her level will give us an idea of her body type and how she's carrying her weight. Then, we could give some better "educated" help to you........_plus, we LOVE to see pictures of babies and mommas!!_


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2014)

Ooooo many congratulations!! Colt or filly??

Like the others have said, more general details please and, of course, pics if possible coz we all LOVE pictures!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations we love a new arrival


----------

